# Finnish Open 2015 - June 13-14 in Tampere, Finland



## Ronxu (May 20, 2015)

Registration

Schedule


----------



## Username (May 20, 2015)

yay

time to lose NR to anssi (if he comes)


----------



## ollicubes (May 20, 2015)

Where?


----------



## tseitsei (May 20, 2015)

Username said:


> yay
> 
> time to lose NR to anssi (if he comes)



Time to break more NRs 

Let's see:
minimum is 4BLD and MBLD
I could also get 3BLD mo3 and FMC mo3
and with good luck even 5BLD is possible...



ollicubes said:


> Where?



Tampere TTY


----------



## Username (May 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Time to break more NRs



With the amount of practice I have I'm happy if I break a pb


----------



## Ronxu (May 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> FMC mo3



inb4 21, 21, 5BLD WR, hungover asf, DNS.


----------



## tseitsei (May 20, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> hungover asf



I can pretty much guarantee this one but not the rest 

Also related: Scheduling suggestion.
Have 4BLD and MBLD on the first day please  Maybe 5BLD also but at least 4BLD & MBLD...


----------



## Ronxu (May 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I can pretty much guarantee this one but not the rest
> 
> Also related: Scheduling suggestion.
> Have 4BLD and MBLD on the first day please  Maybe 5BLD also but at least 4BLD & MBLD...



This is what the schedule looks like atm. Threw it together in 10 minutes so it will likely change.



Spoiler



Saturday

9:45- Registration
10:00-11:00	FMC 1st attempt
11:10-12:10	MBLD
11:10-11:40	6x6
11:40-12:30	7x7
12:30-13:20	4x4 R1
13:20-13:50	Sq-1
13:50-14:20	Lunch
14:20-15:00	3BLD R1
15:00-16:00	5x5
16:00-16:30	Clock
16:30-17:10	Megaminx
17:10-17:30	BLD F
17:30-18:00	4x4 F
18:00-19:00	FMC 2nd attempt
19:00-20:00	5BLD

Sunday

9:00- Registration
9:20-10:20	FMC 3rd attempt
10:20-11:00	4BLD
11:00-12:00	3x3 R1
12:00-12:40	2x2 R1
12:40-13:10	Skewb R1
13:10-13:40	Pyraminx R1
13:40-14:10	Lunch
14:10-15:00	OH R1
15:00-15:40	3x3 SF
15:40-16:10	2x2 SF
16:10-16:50	OH SF
16:50-17:05	Skewb F
17:05-17:20	Pyraminx F
17:20-17:45	OH F
17:45-18:00	2x2 F
18:00-19:00	3x3 F
19:00-19:30	Clean-up
19:30-20:00	Winner's ceremony



Edit: 3BLD on Sunday and 4BLD on Saturday?


----------



## tseitsei (May 20, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> This is what the schedule looks like atm. Threw it together in 10 minutes so it will likely change.
> 
> *Sunday
> 10:20-11:00	4BLD*



I like it except this one  This sounds...bad...


----------



## Ronxu (May 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I like it except this one  This sounds...bad...



Pick a time. I'll change it.


----------



## tseitsei (May 20, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Pick a time. I'll change it.



Any time during saturday 

Maybe you could change places of 4BLD and 5BLD?
Or even better we could do it during 6x6 and 7x7. Olli and I are both not participating in 6x6 or 7x7 I suppose... 

EDIT: Oh. MBLD is already during 6x6 and 7x7... I guess during clock and Mega would be good also...


----------



## Ronxu (May 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Any time during saturday
> 
> Maybe you could change places of 4BLD and 5BLD?
> Or even better we could do it during 6x6 and 7x7. Olli and I are both not participating in 6x6 or 7x7 I suppose...



I'm doing 6x6 and 7x7 so scrambling and judging would be a hassle. I'll move 4BLD to Saturday and clock to Sunday.


----------



## tseitsei (May 20, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> I'm doing 6x6 and 7x7 so scrambling and judging would be a hassle. I'll move 4BLD to Saturday and clock to Sunday.



Cool. Thanks!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 20, 2015)

I would maybe like to participate, but the competition isn't in my backyard and I'd probably have to judge and scramble too D:


----------



## Ronxu (May 20, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I'd probably have to judge and scramble too D:



Uhh... Why exactly is this a problem?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 20, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Uhh... Why exactly is this a problem?



Too much effort.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 21, 2015)

excited to stalk Kim on Cubecomps again yaaaay


----------



## AlexMaass (May 21, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> excited to stalk Kim on Cubecomps again yaaaay



I love stalking fast cubers on Cubecomps <3


----------



## Username (May 21, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> excited to stalk Kim on Cubecomps again yaaaay



no dont there wont be anything good to see


----------



## eff (May 21, 2015)

Do you think there will be other competitions in Finland this year? Not sure if I can make it, would love to attend one later on..


----------



## Ronxu (May 21, 2015)

eff said:


> Do you think there will be other competitions in Finland this year? Not sure if I can make it, would love to attend one later on..



Yes.


----------



## tseitsei (May 21, 2015)

Username said:


> no dont there wont be anything good to see



This post is so Kim-like that it makes me laugh 

"I haven't practised enough. I'm not really fast at *insert any event here* :/ Oops I broke some NRs again  Well that's nice. But I still suck..."


----------



## Ronxu (May 24, 2015)

edited op


----------



## Username (May 24, 2015)

okay what event should I do. Why is it so difficult to decide


----------



## Ronxu (May 24, 2015)

Username said:


> okay what event should I do. Why is it so difficult to decide



all


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2015)

alright goals time

Atleast 1 comp pb
3x3 nr single


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 4, 2015)

Goals!

Skewb NR single & sub-4.5 avg.
Don't get too nervous during clock.
Top-1000 3x3 single and avg.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok. At least NRs in 4bld and MBLD that's most important one. Secondly NR also in 5bld or 3bld (mo3). Finally do well in FMC (and possibly get NR in that too if little lucky)


----------



## Username (Jun 12, 2015)

alright time to start packing up and getting nervous


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 12, 2015)

Username said:


> alright time to start packing up and getting nervous



Time to go to set up the competition venue 

But first a little BLD practise...


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 13, 2015)

I got 18/21 mbld nr and 3:55 4bld nr. Failed 3bld. 5bld still coming. 

Also Kim got 4x4 nr 41.xy AND some random guy I haven't even heard of did 1:02.xy mega avg :O


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 13, 2015)

5BLD DNF by 2 + centers 9:28 AND 5BLD DNF by 3 wings 8:31 !!!!!!!!! ****** MY LIFE...

But at least I'm doing well in FMC. I have 27 and 29 solves and Finnish NR mo3 is currently 32.33... So I should get it quite easily tomorrow...


----------



## Iggy (Jun 13, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 5BLD DNF by 2 + centers 9:28 AND 5BLD DNF by 3 wings 8:31 !!!!!!!!! ****** MY LIFE...
> 
> But at least I'm doing well in FMC. I have 27 and 29 solves and Finnish NR mo3 is currently 32.33... So I should get it quite easily tomorrow...



Ouch that sucks :/ nice 4BLD, MBLD and FMC though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 14, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I got 18/21 mbld nr and 3:55 4bld nr. Failed 3bld. 5bld still coming.


Good job beating my mbld by a minute haha. Nice sub-4 4bld NR too


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2015)

Today I've ****ed up three nr averages because I choked on the last solve

I also DNF ed 3x3 semifinals

I just...ugh... don't feel like solving at all anymore.


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2015)

Add OH to the failed NR averages list. I think I'm gonna have to take a long break from cubing because of frustration


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 14, 2015)

I also DNFed my last fmc solve :/ so all in all not a good day today...

Well at least I did well in 4bld and mbld. That's something


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 14, 2015)

Lots of PBs but still meh. Screwed up a couple of easy 3x3 scrambles that should've been sub-10.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 14, 2015)

Username said:


> Today I've ****ed up three nr averages because I choked on the last solve
> 
> I also DNF ed 3x3 semifinals
> 
> I just...ugh... don't feel like solving at all anymore.


----------

